# Available blocks in Phoenix.



## oldernotwiser (Jun 4, 2016)

I haven't been able to grab an available block out of the 75th ave warehouse at all this week. I tried Sunday, Monday, Tuesday and today. No luck. I have never gone this long without scoring a block. Anybody else having a problem?


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

It is the same here in Portland. We have been having sorting issues because half the staff quit and there have not been very many packages coming in for both us and the vans.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Same out of Sky Harbor/Phoenix.... I haven't been able to grab a 10pm block in almost 2 weeks.

I have had some luck picking up 4p/5p blocks in the afternoon, however...

g


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

I haven't had any issues out of sky Harbor.. Had 10 blocks last week. 2 today and grabbed one already for tomorrow.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

They must hate me then. I usually never had an issue getting a block at 10pm. The only issue I had was sometimes not being able to grab them fast enough. Now they just don't show up anymore.... 

g


----------



## AdamBennett (Jun 24, 2016)

All this and they just sent out a wave of invites yesterday oh the fun.


----------



## KaeHard (Sep 2, 2016)

oldernotwiser said:


> I haven't been able to grab an available block out of the 75th ave warehouse at all this week. I tried Sunday, Monday, Tuesday and today. No luck. I have never gone this long without scoring a block. Anybody else having a problem?


What is a block? New to the forum and only 500 rides in.


----------



## oldernotwiser (Jun 4, 2016)

Amazon Flex schedules 4 hour blocks of time for package deliveries that you can accept through the app once you are approved. I used to be able to schedule an available block almost every day by checking at about 4 am when I get up. Much scarcer now. Getting maybe 2-3 per week.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

KaeHard said:


> What is a block? New to the forum and only 500 rides in.


This is for Amazon Flex. Blocks are 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 8, 10 hour scheduled shifts.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

gaj said:


> They must hate me then. I usually never had an issue getting a block at 10pm. The only issue I had was sometimes not being able to grab them fast enough. Now they just don't show up anymore....


I think the 10PM block release has changed now. I have seen it fluctuate. One time I saw a ton a little after 6PM. Other times, at ~9:30PM, a little after 10PM, and even ~11:30PM. It really ranges.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

AdamBennett said:


> All this and they just sent out a wave of invites yesterday oh the fun.


I agree. It looks like instead of assigning reserved blocks to those who setup their availability, they're just releasing them in a free for all.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I have never once seen a reserved block. I mostly have to fish for them.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

monkeemama17 said:


> I have never once seen a reserved block. I mostly have to fish for them.


I used to get them before they updated the app


----------



## AdamBennett (Jun 24, 2016)

did everyone only see 3hr blocks out of tolleson today too?


----------



## wfocustoms (Jul 5, 2016)

AdamBennett said:


> did everyone only see 3hr blocks out of tolleson today too?


I got a 4 hour block yesterday around 9:30 for 11:00 got there about 10:50 and waited in that long ass line!! Finally started loading boxes about 12:00 lol and still finished 58 boxes by 2:15


----------

